# Another One Bites The Dust - Booted Out



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Move over to lyft and dont make the same mistake again. Trust your instincts and your gut! My wife is never wrong! 
Good luck on Lyft!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Sorry to hear this. They don't need to believe you're innocent of their safety guidelines because as they're deactivating you, 10 new drivers just signed up.
Good luck with Lyft. Avoid all potential conflicts such as driving in bad neighborhoods, or driving after dark, no bars, etc....


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Sad to hear that. This kind of pax happened to me couple times. What I normally do is after canceling the ride, I immediately message uber or lyft that the rider physically assualted me and I canceled due to safety concern. The TIME is the key. They side with whoever reports FIRST. 
I think you can start driving for lyft. Good luck.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Learn to use the cancel option more often.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks, guys. I should've just sent an in-app message instead of first trying to reach a live person at support. Yep, should've followed my gut and drove away. I was in a middle class to upper middle class area. .

I started w/ Lyft, and did them NYE. The rates for them are too low here now, which is why I switched to just Uber 5-6 mo's ago.

My R/S days are done.



peteyvavs said:


> Learn to use the cancel option more often.


I did normally. But I disregarded my gut because of the area I was in. I've had *****y, arrogant pax like this but NEVER was someone so demeaning.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> On Saturday, I received my deactivation message. I have read hundreds of deactivation stories since joining the site. I wasn't sure what to believe, whether it was fact or fiction.
> 
> I'm sure some of you will crucify me, as Uber did. But I'm posting this as a warning to full-time drivers, whom this is their source of income. Your livelihood is at risk, regardless of how good you think you are or how safe you believe you are.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry that happened to you. Your personality is fairly non confrontational on here, so we all know your pax was bad

Did you get anything on dash cam? Did you work your way to a manager with Uber support?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm so sorry that happened to you. Your personality is fairly non confrontational on here, so we all know your pax was bad
> 
> Did you get anything on dash cam? Did you work your way to a manager with Uber support?


Thanks, no I was stupid for no dash-cam. I didn't speak to a manager because support messages all said it's final and the hub said nothing can be done.

I can only share my story, so maybe it can help others. But NYE several Lyft pax asked if I did Uber to. When I told them my story, some gave nice pity tips.

This may be what I needed to get my career back. I have an MA in Counseling (need 3000 unpaid hours for licensing) and I worked professionally. So I have options besides McD's or Walmart; I hope. I just gave up on my career years ago when it was tough to find a job because of the after effects of the recession.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Thanks, but no I was stupid for no dash-cam. I didn't speak to a manager because support messages all said it's final and the hub said nothing can be done.
> 
> I can only share my story, so maybe it can help others. But NYE several Lyft pax asked if I did Uber to. When I told them my story, some gave nice pity tips.
> 
> This may be what I needed to get my career back. I have an MA in Counseling (need 3000 unpaid hours for licensing) and worked professionally. So I have options besides McD's or Walmart. I just gave up on my career years ago when it was tough to find a job because of the after effects of the recession.


A lot of drivers did the same as you because of the Great Recession and stuck around with rideshare.

I see you said messages, did you call and speak to them?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I only messaged support after my deactivation because I wanted written documentation and didn't want them misconstruing what I was saying. Plus, I didn't feel like repeating myself 10 times. I thought the hub would've been able to help me.



Alexxx_Uber said:


> Sad to hear that. This kind of pax happened to me couple times. What I normally do is after canceling the ride, I immediately message uber or lyft that the rider physically assualted me and I canceled due to safety concern. The TIME is the key. They side with whoever reports FIRST.
> I think you can start driving for lyft. Good luck.


Thank you for the idea. Yet I'm not going to lie and say a pax physically assaulted me. In my messages and my initial report under my rider was rude tab, I noted how the pax was verbally abusive.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm sorry this happened to you... Uber is cutthroat and unjustified in alot of these cases.... Such a joke.... Good luck in the future.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Okay call support and be a thorn in there ass until someone that can reason acknowledge your story. Because they are essentially just giving you copy and paste bull from a hand book.

Ive had to speak to a multiple reps before I was helped a few times. I know it’s a bother and you don’t wanna do it but it will probably get you reactivated.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sorry this happened to you. With your record I would insist upon a face to face meeting with a supervisor at the GLH. In the meantime there’s Lyft until you get your career on track. Good luck.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Driving drunks at night is a nasty business. It seems the OP has an attitude of confrontation over avoidance. It is always better to finish a ride than to make a scene. Then don't make the same type of pickups again. Kicking out a pax mid-ride is asking for big trouble.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay call support and be a thorn in there ass until someone that can reason acknowledge your story. Because they are essentially just giving you copy and paste bull from a hand book.
> 
> Ive had to speak to a multiple reps before I was helped a few times. I know it's a bother and you don't wanna do it but it will probably get you reactivated.


There's a thread from I think July of 2018 that just came back. The OP faced a similar fate, for Safety.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated-from-uber-due-to-false-complaint.271782/unread
Safety could just mean the new "My driver was drunk".



1.5xorbust said:


> Sorry this happened to you. With your record I would insist upon a face to face meeting with a supervisor at the GLH. In the meantime there's Lyft until you get your career on track. Good luck.


I don't think my hub has a supervisor, it's just the same 2-3 people. Frankly, I detest Uber right now!!!!



lyft_rat said:


> Driving drunks at night is a nasty business. It seems the OP has an attitude of confrontation over avoidance. It is always better to finish a ride than to make a scene. Then don't make the same type of pickups again. Kicking out a pax mid-ride is asking for big trouble.


It is easy to judge when you weren't there. I didn't make a scene. I simply ended the ride early, which I felt was abusive. And that pax wasn't adhering to Community Guidelines.

I asked the hub last summer if we were allowed to end the ride early. They told me yes, if pax is verbally or physically abusive.

I have only asked a few to leave my car early, once the ride started. It is because of their behavior. The other few I never started the ride, before I noticed open alcoholl or the one nasty woman who went off on me for asking if she was at least 18 because she looked very young.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I only messaged support after my deactivation because I wanted written documentation and didn't want them misconstruing what I was saying. Plus, I didn't feel like repeating myself 10 times. I thought the hub would've been able to help me.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the idea. Yet I'm not going to lie and say a pax physically assaulted me. In my messages and my initial report under my rider was rude tab, I noted how the pax was verbally abusive.


Well it's up to you. But to win in a game, you have to play it along with laws that exist in that game. 
since pax is going to lie about you, you have to lie in advance in order to be the winner (unfortunately). Good luck.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> This may be what I needed to get my career back. I have an MA in Counseling (need 3000 unpaid hours for licensing) and I worked professionally. So I have options besides McD's or Walmart; I hope. I just gave up on my career years ago when it was tough to find a job because of the after effects of the recession.


Best wishes to you. Good things happen to good people, so better days are ahead for you. Please stay on this forum. We're better with you than without you.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

When in doubt, cancel ... if it is only a 1% chance, cancel. What gets you in life is the 1% chance.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> This may be what I needed to get my career back. *I have an MA in Counseling (need 3000 unpaid hours for licensing)* and I worked professionally. So I have options besides McD's or Walmart; I hope. I just gave up on my career years ago when it was tough to find a job because of the after effects of the recession.


After all those RS rides you have well over 3000 unpaid hours of counseling.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I quit driving in July. Invisible was one of my favorite reads on here. Sorry it happened to you. I’ve advocated for a drivers association that would take these BS deactivations to the rideshare companies OR BETTER, THE MEDIA.

You guys still driving, you better get your acts together and put an Professional Association together. If it can happen to Invisible, IT CAN/WILL HAPPEN TO YOU.

Walks off soapbox


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

People are the worst! Hopefully new doors start to open for you soon!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I was in a middle class to upper middle class area. .


Those are the worst actually. The ones who are pretty proud of it. Imho the really rich generally aren't as loud and obvious.

her sense of entitlement sucks donkey butt and I'm sorry this happened.

Best of luck to you and your job hunting!



Invisible said:


> Thanks, no I was stupid for no dash-cam. I didn't speak to a manager because support messages all said it's final and the hub said nothing can be done.
> 
> I can only share my story, so maybe it can help others. But NYE several Lyft pax asked if I did Uber to. When I told them my story, some gave nice pity tips.
> 
> This may be what I needed to get my career back. I have an MA in Counseling (need 3000 unpaid hours for licensing) and I worked professionally. So I have options besides McD's or Walmart; I hope. I just gave up on my career years ago when it was tough to find a job because of the after effects of the recession.


Maybe this is a sign?

there are better options then McDonald's or Walmart for part time. Apple is actually pretty great w/benefits, flexibility and also pay, eg minimum here is $15 and the starting for them is $21ish.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Really sorry that this happened to our gal, Invisible. But it's a wake up call in many ways. 

Trust your gut, always. Don't be afraid to kick someone out of your car. Dash camera!! (not harping on you, but it's essential). If you have a skill set that can be profitable but you are driving RS full time, reevaluate things (that's my situation right now, all over, and I get it). 

Now get back to counseling, help some folks. Look into the many online counseling options. Kind of the RS of the field lately. 

Fresh start!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Those are the worst actually. The ones who are pretty proud of it. Imho the really rich generally aren't as loud and obvious.
> 
> her sense of entitlement sucks donkey butt and I'm sorry this happened.
> 
> ...


This wasn't a "really rich" area. Upper MC includes people making like $75,000-100,000. She was just an extreme wench.

I'm telling you, I get why many of the guys here complain about some women pax. Some of them are the worst because of the entitlement!!!!

A guy pax told me last wk, he opened a door at a store for a woman and got yelled at. Like WTF is happening with our society. I love that donkey butt line!

The fact she gave me her age and had to point out how she knows what she's doing fits this strange narrative that's happening today. 
Little did she realize I'm a decade older than her.

I do believe it's a sign. It just happened at the worst time.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm really sorry this happened to you honey. You know we all kinda know that this is the end of all our roads driving rideshare. For those of you that dont, this is probably how it will end. You might wanna think twice before you possibly alienate some paxhole with 
the my car my rules bullshit
Because given the proper choice of words this is what can happen...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Really sorry that this happened to our gal, Invisible. But it's a wake up call in many ways.
> 
> Trust your gut, always. Don't be afraid to kick someone out of your car. Dash camera!! (not harping on you, but it's essential). If you have a skill set that can be profitable but you are driving RS full time, reevaluate things (that's my situation right now, all over, and I get it).
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a wake up call. Because I'm NOT licensed, I can't do a job in Counseling. I don't need the courses, I need to do supervised hours that are UNPAID.

By asking her to exit my car is what brought this mess on. I wasn't afraid to do that. Yes dash-cam for all drivers!!!!!!



25rides7daysaweek said:


> You might wanna think twice before you possibly alienate some paxhole with
> the my car my rules bullshit
> Because given the proper choice of words this is what can happen.


Thanks. Just for the record, I didn't alienate her or bully her. But I get what you're saying.



mch said:


> People are the worst! Hopefully new doors start to open for you soon!


Yes, some people are the worst! Dogs before people! &#128522;



BigRedDriver said:


> I quit driving in July. Invisible was one of my favorite reads on here. Sorry it happened to you. I've advocated for a drivers association that would take these BS deactivations to the rideshare companies OR BETTER, THE MEDIA.
> 
> You guys still driving, you better get your acts together and put an Professional Association together. If it can happen to Invisible, IT CAN/WILL HAPPEN TO YOU.
> 
> Walks off soapbox


Good to hear from you, BigRed. Hope your job is still going well. Yes, something needs to be done about how deactivations are done. However, we're IC's. Yet even employees who are "at will" can be tossed away just like that for no reason.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I know you did UE in the past. Sign up for DD and GH. At base rates you will make the same money for 90% less aggravation and a third of the miles.

So sorry that happened to you @Invisible, you certainly didn't deserve that.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I know you did UE in the past. Sign up for DD and GH. At base rates you will make the same money for 90% less aggravation and a third of the miles.
> 
> So sorry that happened to you @Invisible, you certainly didn't deserve that.


Thanks. I started w/ DD & GH before I added UE, Lyft, Flex and Uber R/S. The pay is low here now for them. And Jan was the slowest month for me.

If I really need quick cash, I'll do pizza delivery. Right now, my job is to find a job.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> On Saturday, I received my deactivation message. I have read hundreds of deactivation stories since joining the site. I wasn't sure what to believe, whether it was fact or fiction.
> 
> I'm sure some of you will crucify me, as Uber did. But I'm posting this as a warning to full-time drivers, whom this is their source of income. Your livelihood is at risk, regardless of how good you think you are or how safe you believe you are.
> 
> ...


Never disregard your gut feelings, sorry this happened to you! Hopefully you will move on to bigger things and less stressful job!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Illini said:


> Best wishes to you. Good things happen to good people, so better days are ahead for you. Please stay on this forum. We're better with you than without you.


That's exactly what I was thinking!! This could be a blessing in disguise.



Invisible said:


> Thanks. I started w/ DD & GH before I added UE, Lyft, Flex and Uber R/S. The pay is low here now for them. And Jan was the slowest month for me.
> 
> If I really need quick cash, I'll do pizza delivery. Right now, my job is to find a job.


I'm sorry this unfair event happened to you and I wish you all the best in your job search.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I can't believe this happened to you of all people. It really is testament to Uber's piss poor judgment and willingness to believe any old bullshit a disgruntled pax feeds into their app. No one is safe.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I can't believe this happened to you of all people. It really is testament to Uber's piss poor judgment and willingness to believe any old bullshit a disgruntled pax feeds into their app. No one is safe.


I was reading so many comments on YouTube videos about others deactivations. And one guy who posted a video said just a week or so ago he received 10 messages from people who were deactivated.

I met some great pax, had some fun R/S times and learned more events in my city. But now I don't have to worry about a pax raping me, stalking me, assaulting me or puking in my car. And now my car is all mine!!!


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I was in a middle class to upper middle class area. .I disregarded my gut because of the area I was in.


You will find [rectal apertures] in any area. The [rectal apertures] in the "better" areas are even more demanding because they can afford to be.

One more thing: you NEVER disregard your gut feelings in this business. I did it once and could have paid for it with my life. I was lucky that it cost me only the forty dollars that they yanked out of my shirt pocket. That was the first, ONLY and *LAST * time that I disregarded my gut feelings.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay call support and be a thorn in there ass until someone that can reason acknowledge your story. Because they are essentially just giving you copy and paste bull from a hand book.
> 
> Ive had to speak to a multiple reps before I was helped a few times. I know it's a bother and you don't wanna do it but it will probably get you reactivated.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^READ and _pay *heed.*_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

We have a guy on the Washington Boards who came back from the proverbial dead on Gr*yft*. That is _almost_ impossible. Gr*yft* is far more "final" (if there is such a thing as degrees of finality) on its de-activation decisions than is F*ub*a*r*. This guy accomplished his re-instatements by being persistent. He simply refused to take :"no" for an answer. Eventually, Gr*yft* did re-instate him, but, his e-Mail had all kinds of ominous and menacing language in it. Basically, he had to march the proverbial straight and narrow and accept even the most ridiculous and horrid of pings for a while.

Uber has reputation of being far more flexible on the re-instatements.



Invisible said:


> A guy pax told me last wk, he opened a door at a store for a woman and got yelled at.


That actually is nothing new. The practice dates back to the mid 1960s, back when "feminism" was called "Women's Liberation". In fact, in the late 1960s or early 1970s, someone asked Joan Baez what she thought of "Women's Liberation". Her reply was "If I am carrying my guitar in one hand and my baby in my other arm, I am not going to yell at some guy who holds the stage door open for me." (or words similar).

Her then-husband, David Harris, was in jail for draft resistance, so, he was not available to open doors for her.



Invisible said:


> Dogs before people!


My mother used to say "Raise poodles, not children".

Sorry to learn of your de-activation.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You will find [rectal apertures] in any area. The [rectal apertures] in the "better" areas are even more demanding because they can afford to be.
> 
> One more thing: you NEVER disregard your gut feelings in this business. I did it once and could have paid for it with my life. I was lucky that it cost me only the forty dollars that they yanked out of my shirt pocket. That was the first, ONLY and *LAST * time that I disregarded my gut feelings.
> 
> ...


Great points. Thanks for the detailed response. But the new feminism is much more intense today with this extreme feminism. Don't want to make this thread about that. She could've just been a massive biotch. Smart words by your Mother.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 396648


Thanks! I needed that!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> the new feminism is much more intense today with this extreme feminism.


I am not unaware of that. Actually, it _ain't_ as "new" as some would have you believe. I encountered it in the Happy Valley of Western Massachusetts when I was a graduate student. It was one of the contributors to my disillusionment with the Left.

My mother raised Standard Poodles: the full sized dog with a full-throated bark. The only dog that is supposed to be smarter than they is the Border Collie. They are not like the nasty, little "yip-yip" toy or miniature poodles. Her children might have been like that as they squabbled among themselves frequently, but, her dogs were not like that.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am not unaware of that. Actually, it _ain't_ as "new" as some would have you believe. I encountered it in the Happy Valley of Western Massachusetts when I was a graduate student. It was one of the contributors to my disillusionment with the Left.
> 
> My mother raised Standard Poodles: the full sized dog with a full-throated bark. The only dog that is supposed to be smarter than they is the Border Collie. They are not like the nasty, little "yip-yip" toy or miniature poodles. Her children might have been like that as they squabbled among themselves frequently, but, her dogs were not like that.


It may not be new, but something definitely changed in the last decade. To yell at someone holding a door who was being nice is just nuts.

Poodles are extremely smart. My friend has a Cockapoo, part Poodle and Cocker Spaniel. One of the smartest dogs I met. Great temperament, too. To me the yip-yip dogs are the Yorkies. Cute dogs, but they have a big dog attitude.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Sorry to see you got the Uber Axe.

Any driver that relies on this for their primary income needs to get a dash cam. It will provide the best evidence possible to defend yourself and possibly take legal action against lying passengers.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It may not be new, but something definitely changed in the last decade. To yell at someone holding a door who was being nice is just nuts.
> 
> Poodles are extremely smart. My friend has a Cockapoo, part Poodle and Cocker Spaniel. One of the smartest dogs I met. Great temperament, too. To me the yip-yip dogs are the Yorkies. Cute dogs, but they have a big dog attitude.


Sorry about the axe as well.

My exinlaws had a few dogs as well as a doggy daycare. 2 of their dogs were standard poodles. Until then I had no idea poodles got that big. They had them for years and all was good until they came home one day and one had killed the other. No idea what started it but that one had to be put down as well as a result.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> On Saturday, I received my deactivation message. I have read hundreds of deactivation stories since joining the site. I wasn't sure what to believe, whether it was fact or fiction.
> 
> I'm sure some of you will crucify me, as Uber did. But I'm posting this as a warning to full-time drivers, whom this is their source of income. Your livelihood is at risk, regardless of how good you think you are or how safe you believe you are.
> 
> ...


Uber CAN NOT BE TRUSTED !!!

THEY WILL DEACTIVATE YOU AT ANY TIME OVER LIES !

NO ONE CAN DEPEND ON UBER !

THIS IS EXACTLY WHY I STARTED DRIVING PIZZA 2 YEARS AGO.

BECAUSE OF WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU !



Invisible said:


> Thanks, guys. I should've just sent an in-app message instead of first trying to reach a live person at support. Yep, should've followed my gut and drove away. I was in a middle class to upper middle class area. .
> 
> I started w/ Lyft, and did them NYE. The rates for them are too low here now, which is why I switched to just Uber 5-6 mo's ago.
> 
> ...


TRASHY PAX ARE EVERYWHERE !



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm really sorry this happened to you honey. You know we all kinda know that this is the end of all our roads driving rideshare. For those of you that dont, this is probably how it will end. You might wanna think twice before you possibly alienate some paxhole with
> the my car my rules bullshit
> Because given the proper choice of words this is what can happen...


JUST DRIVE OFF AND REFUSE RIDES TO ANYONE WHO LOOKS LIKE TROUBLE.

THANKS UBER



BigRedDriver said:


> I quit driving in July. Invisible was one of my favorite reads on here. Sorry it happened to you. I've advocated for a drivers association that would take these BS deactivations to the rideshare companies OR BETTER, THE MEDIA.
> 
> You guys still driving, you better get your acts together and put an Professional Association together. If it can happen to Invisible, IT CAN/WILL HAPPEN TO YOU.
> 
> Walks off soapbox


Union !

The ONLY way Drivers will see JUSTICE !


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> My exinlaws had a few dogs as well as a doggy daycare. 2 of their dogs were standard poodles. Until then I had no idea poodles got that big. They had them for years and all was good until they came home one day and one had killed the other. No idea what started it but that one had to be put down as well as a result.


That's horrible and sad. My friend's Collie, like the Lassie type, killed their cat many years ago.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> On Saturday, I received my deactivation message. I have read hundreds of deactivation stories since joining the site. I wasn't sure what to believe, whether it was fact or fiction.
> 
> I'm sure some of you will crucify me, as Uber did. But I'm posting this as a warning to full-time drivers, whom this is their source of income. Your livelihood is at risk, regardless of how good you think you are or how safe you believe you are.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry this happened to you. It might be a blessing in disguise.

I think they're trying to get rid of drivers now because it's easier to let them go as ICs than it would be if they are forced to make drivers employees. I also think more experienced drivers that know to cherry-pick rides are not good for their bottom-line.

It might take some time (or maybe not), but I think you'll find something good. I've read several of your posts and you seem like a sensible, intelligent, and sane person, so I wouldn't imagine you'd have too much of a problem :wink:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I too sorry this happened.
Read the thread I posted by @WNYuber here.

Fight it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

IGotDrive said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you. It might be a blessing in disguise.
> 
> I think they're trying to get rid of drivers now because it's easier to let them go as ICs than it would be if they are forced to make drivers employees. I also think more experienced drivers that know to cherry-pick rides are not good for their bottom-line.
> 
> It might take some time (or maybe not), but I think you'll find something good. I've read several of your posts and you seem like a sensible, intelligent, and sane person, so I wouldn't imagine you'd have too much of a problem :wink:


I'm not in CA where AB5 is, nor am I in NY where they have different guidelines. Every time I went in the hub, I saw new drivers signing up, so they definitely don't need me.

I thought of going back to the hub today, but honestly I'm so disgusted w/ Uber right now. Part of the reason I started w/ Lyft before Uber R/S was I was so sick of Uber from Eats. I'm tired of the BS from Uber and want a change.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> I too sorry this happened.
> Read the thread I posted by @WNYuber here.
> 
> Fight it.


I read his thread when he originally posted it. Thanks.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Any experienced driver has a few false accusations on their account. Uber wants fresh faces driving because they don't know that 50% commission is highway robbery. 

Sign up to sue them. Make them pay you for being their employees in a settlement check.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm not in CA where AB5 is, nor am I in NY where they have different guidelines. Every time I went in the hub, I saw new drivers signing up, so they definitely don't need me.
> 
> I thought of going back to the hub today, but honestly I'm so disgusted w/ Uber right now. Part of the reason I started w/ Lyft before Uber R/S was I was so sick of Uber from Eats. I'm tired of the BS from Uber and want a change.


I am truly sorry that you got the axe. I know you probably would rather move on by your choice, not by getting screwed.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Invisible said:


> my deactivation message.


Commiserations. To have your character attacked without reason or understanding is so frustrating. Good luck on next moves.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Commiserations. To have your character attacked without reason or understanding is so frustrating. Good luck on next moves.


For them to not even tell me or other drivers the allegations against us is just as dIsconcerting and malicious!

Uber is a corrupt and vile company. The gig economy needs some sort of regulation. I was worried about false allegations after reading previous stories here, but I never imagined something like this.

To have them close my account so abruptly without any care or allowing me to defend my self is unconscionable.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Invisible said:


> For them to not even tell me or other drivers the allegations against us is just as dIsconcerting and malicious!
> 
> Uber is a corrupt and vile company. The gig economy needs some sort of regulation. I was worried about false allegations after reading previous stories here, but I never imagined something like this.
> 
> To have them close my account so abruptly without any care or allowing me to defend my self is unconscionable.


Sorry this happened to you, and as you're well aware, you're certainly not alone. Unjust firings (that's right FIRINGS not "deactivations") happen coast to coast 24/7.


Invisible said:


> For them to not even tell me or other drivers the allegations against us is just as dIsconcerting and malicious!


Agreed.


Invisible said:


> Uber is a corrupt and vile company. The gig economy needs some sort of regulation. I was worried about false allegations after reading previous stories here, but I never imagined something like this.


Not just Uber. You can include Lyft, Doordash, and other "gig" companies as well.

The shills, trolls, asskissers, and other assholes on this and other websites who defend these companies are also corrupt and vile ("Uber rocks", "I'm with Uber 100%", etc). Someone has to be truly depraved to defend evil behavior like this.



Invisible said:


> To have them close my account so abruptly without any care or allowing me to defend my self is unconscionable.


Even if you're not interested in being rehired by Uber you should make things as unpleasant as you can for them by contacting the media and politicians. They need to be reminded that terrible pay isn't the only way these companies exploit their drivers, these companies are bullies, and the ever-present threat of being fired unjustly hangs over the heads of every single driver who signs up.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Even if you're not interested in being rehired by Uber you should make things as unpleasant as you can for them by contacting the media and politicians. They need to be reminded that terrible pay isn't the only way these companies exploit their drivers, these companies are bullies, and the ever-present threat of being fired unjustly hangs over the heads of every single driver who signs up.


It reminds me of how the Robber Barons of the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries treated their help.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It reminds me of how the Robber Barons of the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries treated their help.


RIDESHARE IS A RETURN OF ROBBER BARONS RULE.

100 YEARS OF HUMAN RIGHTS & WORKER RIGHTS PROGRESS
THROWN AWAY

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It reminds me of how the Robber Barons of the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries treated their help.


And to think when Uber was getting started, asswipe Travis promoted rideshare driving as "liberation" from the shackles of the taxi industry.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> And to think when Uber was getting started, asswipe Travis promoted rideshare driving as "liberation" from the shackles of the taxi industry.


Then touted ROBOT SLAVES.
S.D.C.'s !
After telling Government that they were a " JOB CREATOR "!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Even if you're not interested in being rehired by Uber you should make things as unpleasant as you can for them by contacting the media and politicians. They need to be reminded that terrible pay isn't the only way these companies exploit their drivers, these companies are bullies, and the ever-present threat of being fired unjustly hangs over the heads of every single driver who signs up.


Thanks! I don't use Twitter or any social media but I think I'm going to write my State Senators.

While I never wanted to be an employee of Uber, as they want in CA, I found this interesting on my state DWD site. All 9 points have to met for us here to be IC's. They're not.

https://dwd.wisconsin.gov/wc/employers/independent_contractors.htm


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Thanks, no I was stupid for no dash-cam. I didn't speak to a manager because support messages all said it's final and the hub said nothing can be done.
> 
> I can only share my story, so maybe it can help others. But NYE several Lyft pax asked if I did Uber to. When I told them my story, some gave nice pity tips.
> 
> This may be what I needed to get my career back. I have an MA in Counseling (need 3000 unpaid hours for licensing) and I worked professionally. So I have options besides McD's or Walmart; I hope. I just gave up on my career years ago when it was tough to find a job because of the after effects of the recession.


Jeez, you are one of the good ones! This makes me sick.

I also realize it could have happened to me at any point. I've had a few trips where I had to eject a pax or decided not to take the trip and they could have easily retailated. Early on I had a harassment complaint (on Lyft I think) but I proactively called them and told them what happened and a day later I was reactivated.

My car aged out and I have been looking to get back in the game, but this makes me realize how tenuous the whole situation is.

Good luck in your next endeavor.

PS. I was driving FT like a madman to make as much money as possible before my car aged out. I never struck a good balance with advancing my career and uber. My new approach (if I get a new car) is to only uber as much as I need to cover bills, and stick on a schedule of study/professional development where I "pay myself" by doing the important stuff the first three/four days, then hitting Uber on the weekend when it heats up.

I think if you take that approach, except with deliveries and Lyft, you will have a new career in no time. The danger is if you need the FT income, you never have enough time to "escape". Good luck.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Doing ride share is just beneath the bottom of the barrel and it’s only going get worse. Traditional taxis are making a come back because of the track record that U/L has with drivers and pax’s alike.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Invisible said:


> For them to not even tell me or other drivers the allegations against us is just as dIsconcerting and malicious!
> 
> Uber is a corrupt and vile company. The gig economy needs some sort of regulation. I was worried about false allegations after reading previous stories here, but I never imagined something like this.
> 
> To have them close my account so abruptly without any care or allowing me to defend my self is unconscionable.


Lawsuits costing them millions, so they are over active when it comes to deactivating drivers.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I also realize it could have happened to me at any point. I've had a few trips where I had to eject a pax or decided not to take the trip and they could have easily retailated.
> 
> ...
> 
> My new approach (if I get a new car) is to only uber as much as I need to cover bills, and stick on a schedule of study/professional development where I "pay myself" by doing the important stuff the first three/four days, then hitting Uber on the weekend when it heats up.


Your first sentence is why I posted it. I never believed it could happen to me. I hope more drivers realize how unstable the gig is, regardless if they drove 6 months or 6 years.

While I'm anti-Uber now, as you can see from my temporary avatar, I'm not against other drivers doing the gig. It could be a lot of fun and a good side gig because of most pax and the flexibility.

I hope someday Uber will face consequences for their deceptive practices, their failure to be fair to drivers and their lack of truly investigating false claims

That's a smart goal you have. Professional development is imperative. Good luck to you as well in your new endeavors! I've taken my week to grieve & spent too much time on here last few days. I did apply for a few jobs, but wanted to chill and regroup.

I did Lyft a little on Friday. While I had great pax, I will never feel secure doing R/S or any of these gigs again f/t. So if I continue doing Lyft, it will be minimally and no more late night rides.



peteyvavs said:


> Doing ride share is just beneath the bottom of the barrel and it's only going get worse. Traditional taxis are making a come back because of the track record that U/L has with drivers and pax's alike.


As pax see the price gouging, I think they're doing less R/S. On NYE, one of my Lyft pax said she was going to take a taxi home because she knew the surge would be extra high.


----------



## Dome (Feb 10, 2019)

You're exactly right how drivers can easily be deactivated by false statements that Uber claims investigate. Hopefully there's a case that a lawyer can find to sue both Uber and passengers that made any false claims.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> NYE, one of my Lyft pax said she was going to take a taxi home because she knew the surge would be extra high.


People here game the surge by using cabs all the time, Uber offers taxis in the Capital of Your Nation, so it is even easier for them to game the surge.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mbd said:


> Lawsuits costing them millions, so they are over active when it comes to deactivating drivers.


I read a story this week, not on this site, about how an Uber driver was suspended for assaulting a pax. He wasn't immediately deactivated, as I was. I don't get their thinking. I agree more lawsuits coming.



Another Uber Driver said:


> People here game the surge by using cabs all the time, Uber offers taxis in the Capital of Your Nation, so it is even easier for them to game the surge.


True. We don't have Uber Taxi here. But recently, I've seen a lot of independent taxis that are different from our main ones, like Yellow Cab.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I read a story this week, not on this site, about how an Uber driver was suspended for assaulting a pax. He wasn't immediately deactivated, as I was. * I don't get their thinking. * I agree more lawsuits coming.
> 
> 
> True. We don't have Uber Taxi here. But recently, I've seen a lot of independent taxis that are different from our main ones, like Yellow Cab.


Maybe we can learn something from your experience. Maybe figure out their decision matrix.

Besides the horrible passenger who filed the complaint, were there any recent 1*s where other pax claimed driving/safety issues? (The kind where you aren't deactivated, but that you get a warning message?)

It might be that if (say) you get three safety/driving complaints, within a certain number of rides that they will deactivate? Did your ratings see a recent drop?

Is it possible that the app GPS is comparing your speed to the posted limit and you have a tendency to drive a bit over the limit? Most of the highways are 65mph here which makes it easy to go the speed limit, but if all the highways are 55 where you live, I'm sure flow of traffic is going 70mph. I'm not trying to fault you, just possibly understand their algorithm.

Do you have any points on your license? Every day I go home, I'm afraid to open up the mailbox and possibly get a red light ticket. I haven't so far, but it could just be luck.

I'm 99% sure a human being is not involved in the decision to deactivate. There is some program that evaluates the strength of the complaints against you. You might have been close to the line before that final complaint and not even known it.

Just tryin to figure out why. I usually peg the cruise control to the speed limit and make sure the crane my neck around and look for cars when merging so the pax sees I'm actively driving (as opposed to looking out the corner of my eye.) Yes I ham it up a bit.

Again, sorry this happened to you. But between delivery and Lyft i'm hoping you can still make rent.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Pretty horrible..not suprised at anything they do


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Maybe we can learn something from your experience. Maybe figure out their decision matrix.
> 
> Besides the horrible passenger who filed the complaint, were there any recent 1*s where other pax claimed driving/safety issues? (The kind where you aren't deactivated, but that you get a warning message?)
> 
> ...


I just have to say on your thread about your car aging out, I was a little peeved that you had more Excellent Service badges than I did. &#128522;.

My rating went down after her to 91%, but then days later, it went back up to 92, after I was already deactivated. When I first started driving, my first 140 rides were mainly 5s, except one or two 4s. I had nothing lower than a 4. Then I got my first 2 from the pax who had beer, the o e who retaliated by telling Uber I made them uncomfortable on my 141st ride. I posted about it on a thread. My ratings fluctuated, but never in the middle or low range. For months, my rating stayed at 93%.

Until this woman put "Service Quality" under where you see your rating. The only other thing had 1 that long disappeared was for Conversation. Hopefully you know what I'm referring to. For Eats, I'd get stupid ones, like Did Not Come To Door, although I always did but some customers would meet me outside. Why then would I go to the door?

As for the safety, I don't speed, have no traffic violations, never had a DUI, While their speed detector was flashing once it showed 20mph, when I was going 40mph. But the speed limit was 40. And that was months ago. Members on this forum have said they go well over the speed limit, but they weren't deactivated. Therefore, I don't think that's what they meant by Zero Tolerance.

Support notes, in I think the 2nd message, about Zero Tolerance. To me that's Sexual Harassment, Intimidation or Driving Under the Influence. I never did anything of those. Their refusal to tell me any information shows me this woman told them something really bad that was untrue. I didn't leave her stranded in an alley or an unsafe area. She was only blocks from where I picked her up at, in a busy area with restaurants and bars. She was dropped off on a street that was a main one in the city I was in.

I will again reiterate for anyone reading, I DIDN'T speak to this woman in a rude or unprofessional manner. I've worked in stressful situations with people screaming at me, and I never reacted or attacked back. I have composure and restraint.

I have wracked my brain thinking about what happened. And finally felt some relief reading another Uber story where a man had a similar thing happen with Uber and another for Lyft. I don't think my situation is isolated because so many drivers aren't even on this forum.

I'm done stressing myself over this. I know in my heart who I am, what I didn't do and what I stand for. I'm not a bully. Uber and this vindictive woman can say what they want. I no longer care. I know I did a good job. If they can't appreciate that, that's their problem. They're losing good drivers from rate cuts and deactivations. Let them fail for all I care.

I'm not returning to delivery, unless I get a quick pizza delivery job. I did delivery for years, and don't want to return. What's odd is with Lyft, I've only done 200 or so rides since I was doing more Eats when I did Lyft. Yet my badges are double. At least Lyft pax appreciate me more.

THANKS TO ALL for your support and kind words. I hope none of you have to experience this.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Thanks, guys. I should've just sent an in-app message instead of first trying to reach a live person at support. Yep, should've followed my gut and drove away. I was in a middle class to upper middle class area. .
> 
> I started w/ Lyft, and did them NYE. The rates for them are too low here now, which is why I switched to just Uber 5-6 mo's ago.
> 
> ...


Cheer up Cheesed The Pack has the day off tomorrow and so do you. Enjoy some football, and worry about Monday on Monday. You seek like a smart chic, so yo9u will get by with just Gryft until you get something else lined up!

You and I can still do that back flip thing if I make it to town in 3 weeks.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Maybe we can learn something from your experience. Maybe figure out their decision matrix.
> 
> Besides the horrible passenger who filed the complaint, were there any recent 1*s where other pax claimed driving/safety issues? (The kind where you aren't deactivated, but that you get a warning message?)
> 
> ...


After reading this board for about two years I doubt there's anything rational about their decision matrix.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Your first sentence is why I posted it. I never believed it could happen to me. I hope more drivers realize how unstable the gig is, regardless if they drove 6 months or 6 years.
> 
> While I'm anti-Uber now, as you can see from my temporary avatar, I'm not against other drivers doing the gig. It could be a lot of fun and a good side gig because of most pax and the flexibility.
> 
> ...


I go back to school in a week and won't be doing r/s any longer. When I started 5 years ago it was a fun gig, but when you have to worry about being deactivated every ride it is no longer worth the effort, especially at the rates we make now.
This may be a blessing in disguise for you.
I wish you the best with your future endeavors, you're a smart individual, you will get something much better then scumbag Uber.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

mbd said:


> Lawsuits costing them millions, so they are over active when it comes to deactivating drivers.


A lame excuse that doesn't wash.

They don't fire drivers because of lawsuits, they fire drivers for being too uppity and too "independent".

Drivers who behave like the independent contractors Uber says they are put themselves at serious risk of being fired.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

MBD is of course correct, Uber waded into the highly unregulated ridesharing swamp and now it is up to its ass in lawsuits. The prime directive from head of investor relations is: READ MY LIPS... NO NEW LAWSUITS.



Invisible said:


> This may be what I needed to get my career back. I have an MA in Counseling (need 3000 unpaid hours for licensing) and I worked professionally.


Well then. congratulations on graduating from Level X of the School of hard knocks! The best counselors are not the ones who read about life in a book. The ones who can really empathize with their "pax" (which alone is some of the best therapy, when a patient feels like another human being has "gotten" what life is like for them), are the ones that have experienced the unfairness of the world and the pain of life.

Uber did not screw you.
You are not a victim.
Use you pain for gain.
Forgive Uber.
Better yet, _thank _Uber for serving you on your path!

Don't give your power away. Empower yourself by choosing to set the context of this event yourself. You are in charge of how you experience this event Invisible. No one can take that away. It is untakeawayable. It cannot be deactivated. You had no control over Uber's choice but you have exclusive control over how you contextualize its impact on you.

That's the thing about life that there is to get. Difficult circumstances are not curses. They are blessings. Gifts. File this experience away in your bag of tricks, and you will be pulling it out for years to help others.

Bless you.

PS - 3000 unpaid hours? Of counseling sessions? Why don't you start with your brother drivers? We can soak up 3k hrs faster than you can say Blueberry pancakes.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Thanks! I don't use Twitter or any social media but I think I'm going to write my State Senators.
> 
> While I never wanted to be an employee of Uber, as they want in CA, I found this interesting on my state DWD site. All 9 points have to met for us here to be IC's. They're not.
> 
> https://dwd.wisconsin.gov/wc/employers/independent_contractors.htm


I'm in Texas. We don't qualify as ICs under the Texas rules either. Yet Uber managed to bribe enough of the legislature to allow them to operate as is.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Invisible said:


> On Saturday, I received my deactivation message. I have read hundreds of deactivation stories since joining the site. I wasn't sure what to believe, whether it was fact or fiction.
> 
> I'm sure some of you will crucify me, as Uber did. But I'm posting this as a warning to full-time drivers, whom this is their source of income. Your livelihood is at risk, regardless of how good you think you are or how safe you believe you are.
> 
> ...


cant you appeal?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Invisible said:


> On Saturday, I received my deactivation message. I have read hundreds of deactivation stories since joining the site. I wasn't sure what to believe, whether it was fact or fiction.
> 
> I'm sure some of you will crucify me, as Uber did. But I'm posting this as a warning to full-time drivers, whom this is their source of income. Your livelihood is at risk, regardless of how good you think you are or how safe you believe you are.
> 
> ...


This is actually a blessing in disguise from &#127317;&#127332;&#127313;&#127316;&#127329;
Because reality is it is all downhill, Uber only cares about the paying Pax. Soon I await my permanent deactivation too. I have other jobs and stocks I make money from.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> When I started 5 years ago it was a fun gig, but when you have to worry about being deactivated every ride it is no longer worth the effort, especially at the rates we make now.


This is spot on! Good luck in school.



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Uber did not screw you.
> You are not a victim.
> Use you pain for gain.
> Forgive Uber.
> ...


I always had empathy for others, even as a kid. And I don't have the victim mentality. But there's no way I'm forgiving Uber; I'm irate. I'll put this in the most dignified way I can. Uber can **** off!!!

Here is my the licensing requirements. See bottom paragraph.












GreatWhiteHope said:


> cant you appeal?


Hub says no because it was closed by Safety Dept and for some Zero Tolerance reason. Whatever that is.

I want absolutely nothing to do with Uber ever again. I don't trust them, and I have no respect for them. They disgust me. And I've noticed the Lyft pax I've had recently are nicer.



Ozzyoz said:


> This is actually a blessing in disguise from &#127317;&#127332;&#127313;&#127316;&#127329;
> Because reality is it is all downhill, Uber only cares about the paying Pax. Soon I await my permanent deactivation too. I have other jobs and stocks I make money from.


I agree it may be a blessing in disguise and Uber is going down hill. Their day of reckoning will come. And I'll be having a celebration!

Good thing you have other income.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in Texas. We don't qualify as ICs under the Texas rules either. Yet Uber managed to bribe enough of the legislature to allow them to operate as is.


We don't qualify here either I read on our DWD website how there are 9 points that must be met to be an IC here, but they're not. Probably same thing everywhere. They bribed the politicians.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> MBD is of course correct, Uber waded into the highly unregulated ridesharing swamp and now it is up to its ass in lawsuits. The prime directive from head of investor relations is: READ MY LIPS... NO NEW LAWSUITS.
> 
> Well then. congratulations on graduating from Level X of the School of hard knocks! The best counselors are not the ones who read about life in a book. The ones who can really empathize with their "pax" (which alone is some of the best therapy, when a patient feels like another human being has "gotten" what life is like for them), are the ones that have experienced the unfairness of the world and the pain of life.
> 
> ...


The better alternative is to just say thank you Uber for permitting the cheap ass f..king passengers screw us by making false and unsubstantiated accusations and you allowing these accusations by deactivating thousands of honest working people.
Uber you have shown all of us drivers what slavery is first hand by your unilateral cutting rates while enriching your executives off our work for your scum passengers.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Thanks, no I was stupid for no dash-cam. I didn't speak to a manager because support messages all said it's final and the hub said nothing can be done.
> 
> I can only share my story, so maybe it can help others. But NYE several Lyft pax asked if I did Uber to. When I told them my story, some gave nice pity tips.
> 
> This may be what I needed to get my career back. I have an MA in Counseling (need 3000 unpaid hours for licensing) and I worked professionally. So I have options besides McD's or Walmart; I hope. I just gave up on my career years ago when it was tough to find a job because of the after effects of the recession.


Thanks for sharing, be glad you're out now rather than later when this gig hits rock bottom...I did the same as you with the recession, but a couple years ago I switched to delivering food rather than pax...I heard too many stories like yours, and didn't want any more ppl in my vehicle.
So, sign up for DD, GH, PM, etc, that will give you some income while you look for something else. Move on without regret, Uber is an awful "company".


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks. Dicey. I did the opposite as you, started with food, GH, DD & Eats before Lyft and then Uber R/S. Also did Flex last holiday season. And before that, I did mystery shopping. Yes, Uber is an awful company. All the gig companies exploit us IC’s.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Thanks. Dicey. I did the opposite as you, started with food, GH, DD & Eats before Lyft and then Uber R/S. Also did Flex last holiday season. And before that, I did mystery shopping. Yes, Uber is an awful company. All the gig companies exploit us IC's.


I would advise that you send a letter to your State representatives what Uber had done to you. Many States are looking into U/L deceptive practices now.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Therefore, I don't think that's what they meant by *Zero Tolerance.*
> 
> Support notes, in I think the 2nd message, about Zero Tolerance. To me that's Sexual Harassment, Intimidation or Driving Under the Influence. I never did anything of those. Their refusal to tell me any information shows me this woman told them something really bad that was untrue. I didn't leave her stranded in an alley or an unsafe area. She was only blocks from where I picked her up at, in a busy area with restaurants and bars. She was dropped off on a street that was a main one in the city I was in.


I've never had the zero tolerance, but I've had the service complaint a couple times and the conversation one once. I didn't know there was a "zero tolerance".

If I had to guess, you get a higher% of issues with Eats, which makes it harder to stay on the platform.

I think its just a number of things that add up and stay on your record. The question is, do they eventually time out? If everything stays on your record and never rolls off, then we will ALL be deactivated eventually. Which leads me to believe its a confluence of things happening in a relatively short period.

My rating was consistently around 4.92-3 and I was carrying 5x 1* and 3x 2*. Only recently did those start to fall off and my rating rose to 4.95. But I've been diamond almost the entire past nine months.

If you are doing it part time (gold), then any complaint will have more weight.

Your circumstances scare me because I am seriously considering buying another car with my cash savings so I can keep doing this gig. If I drop my savings on a new car then get deactivated, I would be screwed.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I think its just a number of things that add up and stay on your record. The question is, do they eventually time out? If everything stays on your record and never rolls off, then we will ALL be deactivated eventually. Which leads me to believe its a confluence of things happening in a relatively short period.


Was thinking the same thing. Ever notice that the drivers that get deactivated always boast of a huge number of rides? So figure your max Uber life before involuntary deactivation may be only a few thousand rides, on average. Probably enough for most of us anyway.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Was thinking the same thing. Ever notice that the drivers that get deactivated always boast of a huge number of rides? So figure your max Uber life before involuntary deactivation may be only a few thousand rides, on average. Probably enough for most of us anyway.


Scary thought.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Once a Trip has Started, driver has to grovel and eat 'ish. Just how it is. So, for other drivers reading this and hearing 'kick them out!' on this board...think twice. Even if Cancelled trip, passenger can still Report, just not as easily and it does not carry as much weight. As OP has said, go with your gut, Cancel at first sign of any bad attitude from passenger. I had one girl do the yank on my door and give a bit of attitude that I had it locked (on a dark street at night)...Cancel.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Scary thought.


Add to that, the dark side of Uber. A driver that has 10k rides is savy, playing the system well, and is driving on their own "terms" not Uber's "accept my ping" terms. They are also likely in a huge market with a surplus of drivers. Uber doesn't need that driver, so when something happens (not if but when, especially if you drive at night) it is easy for them to assume you have been getting away with that shyt for a long time and you got to go.



UberLaLa said:


> Once a Trip has Started, driver has to grovel and eat 'ish. Just how it is. So, for other drivers reading this and hearing 'kick them out!' on this board...think twice.


So very true and great advice. Suck it up, finish the ride, and try to be more careful about who you let in your car.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

I'm sorry this happened to you, Invisble. It is unfair and you have a right to have a bitter taste in your mouth. Uber is as crooked as they come.

*Every time I drive I know it could be my last*. All it takes is one unscrupulous person. If I can get through the coming college semester with no issues (deactivation), I will consider anything past that to be gravy. I know many don't like driving college kids; I prefer it. Most are buried in their phones or lost in their own hook-up drama. Also, most late-night rides involve more than one person. There are safety in numbers, not just for the pax but also for me, IMO.

I feel like I've gotten just as many 4* from "city folk" (who make up less than 3% of all my rides) than the 97% college kids.

Good luck in your next chapter.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Sue their asses. That's the only way you will get them to back off.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I've never had the zero tolerance, but I've had the service complaint a couple times and the conversation one once. I didn't know there was a "zero tolerance".
> 
> If I had to guess, you get a higher% of issues with Eats, which makes it harder to stay on the platform.
> 
> ...


I know you'd like to believe it's from stats. But I had a separate Eats account. Per my hub we had to here, or at least when I signed up. And I didn't do Eats for 6 mo's. My rating wa 95% with Eats.

Why you think it showed I had 1,000 5 star rides? Many pax don't rate. Yet, I had 64% of TOTAL pax rate me a 5. It's because I was a good driver.

When I logged in that Sat afternoon and saw the initial message, it was sent in the am. I was gone within 10 hours of that ride. Coincidence? I doubt it. This woman specifically said she was going to report me. And that she did.

When I went to the hub, I explained the ride. The rep never said, no it's not about the ride. Do you see my point?

I will never know what transpired behind the scenes. And my only choice at this point is to walk away and move on I know I was a good driver. And I was previously a Platninum driver, but my cancel rate brought me to Gold.



lyft_rat said:


> Was thinking the same thing. Ever notice that the drivers that get deactivated always boast of a huge number of rides? So figure your max Uber life before involuntary deactivation may be only a few thousand rides, on average. Probably enough for most of us anyway.


I can't figure out their rationale for when they choose to deactivate or not. I know I was never given any suspensions, like my driver was drunk. After reading so many D stories on here, I asked my hub if all the deactivations are true. They told me not to worry about it, my ratings were high for my area (they see a lot of 4.85 and lower).

@OldBay My point wasn't to scare people but to alert them of the what if, getting an abrupt deactivation with no warning and to plan accordingly.

PS on Eats it wasn't until I delivered around 2500 orders that I had a false claim that I didn't deliver the food. I never stole the food.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I know you'd like to believe it's from stats.


Everyone wants an explanation for the inexplicable. What drives people crazy is that the evaluation system is fundamentally unfair. It catches most of the baddies and some of the goodies.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I know you'd like to believe it's from stats. But I had a separate Eats account. Per my hub we had to here, or at least when I signed up. And I didn't do Eats for 6 mo's. My rating wa 95% with Eats.
> 
> Why you think it showed I had 1,000 5 star rides? Many pax don't rate. Yet, I had 64% of TOTAL pax rate me a 5. It's because I was a good driver.
> 
> ...


I see what you are saying. In your estimation, it was mostly that single complaint that got you deactivated. She may have claimed you raped her or threatened her (you still dont know for sure), and you weren't able to get through to CS in time to defend yourself. By that time, the gears were already in motion and you were done for.

If thats the case, it may have been an arbitrary decision, based upon how well the pax complained/bullied, and who answered the phone. That particular paxhole may have been well versed in how to get a driver deactivated, she may have claimed she filed a police report. etc. etc. I personally wouldn't give up, there was that one guy who was reactivated after ten days.

I was hoping that deactivations happened as a result of multiple infractions and was somehow automated. If that was the case, at least a driver might get a clue to be on best behavior if he recently received a few low ratings and complaints.

The world ****ing sucks; the reason I've been driving this past nine months was becuase of many thousands in credit card fraud that I was unable to get overturned because I discovered it past 60 days. It happened at the worst possible time when I was already between jobs. All those hours on the road to pay for someone else's stolen merchandise!  They found the fraudster, he has a past record of fraud, but hte AG didn't want to press charges, ostensibly because it is too difficult to get a conviction. All a fraudster has to do is claim that someone else ordered the merchandise and had it mailed to him.

UP.net did me a service and told me that if you ever have to kick out a pax you CALL CS to defend your actions. I am diamond and it may be easier to get through the phone line. I know you were unable to get through.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> I had one girl do the yank on my door and give a bit of attitude that I had it locked (on a dark street at night)...Cancel.


I've driven away and cancelled on a group of 4 for the same reason. I wish all drivers kept doors locked until pax gives name, so pax don't get mad for the reason that's meant to protect us. We have a right to not know we have the correct pax before they get in.

And that's what I should have done. Cancelled on her. Yet I read a story of someone getting deactivated for doing that, with no dog involved.

Any pax can claim my driver was drunk, my driver drove recklessly, my driver sexually harassed me, my driver was a racist, my driver car reeked of pot. And Uber just takes their word. DASH-CAM for all! Learn from me who didn't have one.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I've driven away and cancelled on a group of 4 for the same reason. I wish all drivers kept doors locked until pax gives name, so pax don't get mad for the reason that's meant to protect us. We have a right to not know we have the correct pax before they get in.
> 
> And that's what I should have done. Cancelled on her. Yet I read a story of someone getting deactivated for doing that, with no dog involved.
> 
> Any pax can claim my driver was drunk, my driver drove recklessly, my driver sexually harassed me, my driver was a racist, my driver car reeked of pot. And Uber just takes their word. DASH-CAM for all! Learn from me who didn't have one.


Precisely. And I've been running with dash came a couple of years now.

Good luck on doing your unpaid hours. You won't regret it. :coolio:

ADD: There is also a huge safety factor for driver not to be sitting out on the street with their doors unlocked. Carjacking, hold-up, etc.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Any pax can claim my driver was drunk, my driver drove recklessly, my driver sexually harassed me, my driver was a racist, my driver car reeked of pot. And Uber just takes their word. DASH-CAM for all! Learn from me who didn't have one.


If I buy another car, I will also order a dash cam. I've been rolling the dice without one.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082FCZK4V/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I wish all drivers kept doors locked until pax gives name,


ive seen that mentioned here before. I don't do it. Is that more for drivers who drive at night? To me, in the burbs, it seems overkill when I'm the only car on the street and there is only one person toes to curb. I think I get at night and/or crowds of people at PU.

One of the many reasons I refuse to drive at night. Well, my HSD PU strays into darkness, but I already have the pax and it's an hour drive; sun sets......during winter months.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SHalester said:


> ive seen that mentioned here before. I don't do it. Is that more for drivers who drive at night? To me, in the burbs, it seems overkill when I'm the only car on the street and there is only one person toes to curb. I think I get at night and/or crowds of people at PU.
> 
> One of the many reasons I refuse to drive at night. Well, my HSD PU strays into darkness, but I already have the pax and it's an hour drive; sun sets......during winter months.


Personally, I only do it at night. However, I always lock my driver door, even if in the day and other doors unlocked for passenger to jump in when they approach.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> I always lock my driver door, even if in the day and other doors unlocked for passenger to jump in when they approach.


my car doesn't have that ability, but it sounds nice.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SHalester said:


> my car doesn't have that ability, but it sounds nice.


Every car does. Simply reach over and lock your driver's door :winking:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Simply reach over and lock your driver's doo


not in my car. from my seat it is all or none. &#128077; and so can't reach the back seats buttons. No manual knob on door, btw.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> In your estimation, it was mostly that single complaint that got you deactivated. She may have claimed you raped her or threatened her (you still dont know for sure), and you weren't able to get through to CS in time to defend yourself. By that time, the gears were already in motion and you were done for.
> 
> If thats the case, it may have been an arbitrary decision, based upon how well the pax complained/bullied, and who answered the phone. That particular paxhole may have been well versed in how to get a driver deactivated, she may have claimed she filed a police report. etc. etc.


Your statement is similar to my hypothesis. She immediately called Uber and lied and said I bullied or threatened her. In my "my rider was rude" I added how she refused to get out of the car, and how I had to keep asking her.

I'm a white woman, as is she. I only point out race because I know she definitely didn't couldn't say I was racist towards her. I think you're right the arbitrary decision was made before I sent my in-app message.

I was trying to reach phone support for what I estimate 20 min. I normally could get through quicker, but it was a late Friday evening. And then I was interrupted by a personal call and told my friend I couldn't talk because I was calling Uber.

I'm sorry about the CC issues you faced because of a thief & fraudster. I was an identity theft victim years ago, on my debit card. And it was horrible! Bit took 10 days to get my money back and since I closed my two CC's at the time as well, I had no access to cash. Not as awful as your situation but stil stressful.

Sometimes this world and some people in it make this world suck. Find any peace you can, whether it's friends/family, a pet, a hobby or nature.



SHalester said:


> ive seen that mentioned here before. I don't do it. Is that more for drivers who drive at night? To me, in the burbs, it seems overkill when I'm the only car on the street and there is only one person toes to curb. I think I get at night and/or crowds of people at PU.
> 
> One of the many reasons I refuse to drive at night. Well, my HSD PU strays into darkness, but I already have the pax and it's an hour drive; sun sets......during winter months.


I'd think one reason you should still keep doors locked in the burbs is because they can also claim you picked up wrong rider. Scammers aren't just city dwellers.



SHalester said:


> not in my car. from my seat it is all or none. &#128077; and so can't reach the back seats buttons. No manual knob on door, btw.


I made sure my doors were locked before I arrived; a few times I'd forget to hit auto lock after pax got out. I'd roll my window down (power windows) slightly, ask them to give me the name. Once I heard the magic name, I'd unlock the doors.

A few people would get irritated, so sometimes I'd say for safety I want to make sure I have the right person. It's always the women who'd get pissed. The men understood.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> *Once a Trip has Started, driver has to grovel and eat 'ish. Just how it is. So, for other drivers reading this and hearing 'kick them out!' on this board...think twice.
> *


*

Excellent advice!!*


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Clevername said:


> Kicking someone out during a ride, arguing with pax during ride or having any other confrontation with pax, you are putting your job on the line. This is the worst part of this job, keeping your mouth shut and eating sh!t to make that $8. Grin and bear it and 1 star when the trip is over. Wait a few days and message uber about how terrible this rider was. (That way the rider won't know who exactly complained about them and can't retaliate.) Just say, okay, sorry, and finish the trip. And hate yourself later. It sucks but that's this job.


I didn't argue with her. I have asked Uber in the past if we can end rides early, and they said yes. I didn't end the ride because my feelings were hurt. I ended the ride because she was verbally abusive. I'm not the first driver whose ended the ride early. And I won't be the last

Waiting a few days, as you suggest, to make a compliant doesn't make sense. It needs to be done as soon as you can.

This may surprise you and others, but looking back, I'd still end the ride early. I just wouldn't have waited so long on hold for support and would've messaged support in a minute. I also should've started recording on my phone, once I stopped the car and she refused to get out.

Uber allows passengers to abuse drivers, verbally and physically, with no repercussions. Pax need to be held accountable.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Your statement is similar to my hypothesis. She immediately called Uber and lied and said I bullied or threatened her. In my "my rider was rude" I added how she refused to get out of the car, and how I had to keep asking her.
> 
> I'm a white woman, as is she. I only point out race because I know she definitely didn't couldn't say I was racist towards her. I think you're right the arbitrary decision was made before I sent my in-app message.


Regarding "calling in to complain", I decided to kick out a group of young GW law students on the way to DC this summer. There were three girls and a guy, they were trashing people they knew, making sexist (and mild racist) comments, and one of the girls was making veiled insults towards me as if I couldnt hear or reason out what she was saying. And they were getting loud. Was too much to ask for me tor drive them through DC traffic, so I booted them and told them to "get the **** out!" at a metro station.

After I kicked them out, I called uber CS and rather than getting into the nuances of what happened, I just said "they were saying racist things". Period. They weren't making racist comments about me, but the conversation was upsetting enough that I just simplified it for uber support. I don't trust Rohit to parse what really happened. So "racist" it was. (Rohit has no idea the race of driver or passengers.)

Anyway, I got a 1* and a "customer service" complaint, but that was it. If I was going to be deack that trip would have done it, but I preemptively called and said "racist".

Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Regarding "calling in to complain", I decided to kick out a group of young GW law students on the way to DC this summer. There were three girls and a guy, they were trashing people they knew, making sexist (and mild racist) comments, and one of the girls was making veiled insults towards me as if I couldnt hear or reason out what she was saying. And they were getting loud. Was too much to ask for me tor drive them through DC traffic, so I booted them and told them to "get the @@@@ out!" at a metro station.
> 
> After I kicked them out, I called uber CS and rather than getting into the nuances of what happened, I just said "they were saying racist things". Period. They weren't making racist comments about me, but the conversation was upsetting enough that I just simplified it for uber support. I don't trust Rohit to parse what really happened. So "racist" it was. (Rohit has no idea the race of driver or passengers.)
> 
> ...


Smart way of reporting that pax. I NEVER told this woman to get the **** out of my car either. I didn't use profanity. If a pax wants to get you, he/she will find a way. This is a problem with our society now where you're deemed guilty before facts and proper investigation.

Everyone, do what works for you But I know I didn't do anything wrong, except NOT cancel on her. She'd be the type to still complain to Uber and just make another slander, like my driver drove past me because I'm a woman. Or some other ludicrous lie.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Smart way of reporting that pax. I NEVER told this woman to get the @@@@ out of my car either. I didn't use profanity. If a pax wants to get you, he/she will find a way. This is a problem with our society now where you're deemed guilty before facts and proper investigation.
> 
> Everyone, do what works for you But I know I didn't do anything wrong, except NOT cancel on her. She'd be the type to still complain to Uber and just make another slander, like my driver drove past me because I'm a woman. Or some other ludicrous lie.


I booted a handful of pax and have cancelled a good number before starting the trip. I may well be "this" close to deack.

I'm still not sure if its a cumulative total of bad reports or if it needs a "code red" to get you booted. I think I'm just one "code red" from being deack.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Invisible said:


> ...
> I made sure my doors were locked before I arrived; a few times I'd forget to hit auto lock after pax got out. I'd roll my window down (power windows) slightly, ask them to give me the name. Once I heard the magic name, I'd unlock the doors.
> 
> A few people would get irritated, so sometimes I'd say for safety I want to make sure I have the right person. It's always the women who'd get pissed. The men understood.


Almost entirely Uber's fault, as well. I've seen Uber get even their own policy mixed up and say, _Driver needs to tell passenger their name. _Or, _Passenger needs to tell Driver the driver's name. _Media has made it even worse saying, _Do not get into an Uber until the driver says your name. &#128580;_

ADD: Because I see confusion amongst drivers on UP, even. Driver gives passenger driver's name; Passenger gives driver passenger's name.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I booted a handful of pax and have cancelled a good number before starting the trip. I may well be "this" close to deack.
> 
> I'm still not sure if its a cumulative total of bad reports or if it needs a "code red" to get you booted. I think I'm just one "code red" from being deack.


A few have mentioned the 3 strikes you're out rule. Some may say there could be warnings that the driver never knew of, but I don't know what the purpose would be to not notify drivers. Why would they alert me about the beer guy, and the wrong rider ride, but not any other reports? They never told me specifically what I was accused of.

And let me remind you:

-Uber had a massive data breach where they paid off the hackers to remain silent, not notifying drivers or pax their accounts were at risk for fraud, until a year later.

-Uber has over 6,000 known sexual assault claims in JUST a two year period.

-Uber has a history of sexual harassment and discrimination practices at HQ, involving upper level management

-Uber's former CEO, Travis, was shouting at a driver. Travis certainly wasn't adhering to Community Guidelines.

-Uber tried to pair drivers with "hot chicks" pax, as detailed in one of the links.

-Uber has done massive driver rate cuts, including Eats.

-Uber has deactivated drivers for false claims, but pax have no consequence.

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jun/18/uber-travis-kalanick-scandal-pr-disaster-timeline
https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-company-scandals-and-controversies-2017-1
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2018/08/22/uber-pay-15m-sexual-harassment-settlement/
Uber lacks ethics, morals, loyalty and fair business practices.

So can anyone trust Uber?


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

WOW!!! This is so scary.....This could be any of us!! I also have great reviews and a 4.96. I could be dropped if someone were to complain. So much for every story has two sides......


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SushiGirl said:


> WOW!!! This is so scary.....This could be any of us!! I also have great reviews and a 4.96. I could be dropped if someone were to complain. So much for every story has two sides......


Uber never cared to hear my side. What people don't realize is this woman was unlike any other pax I had. I've had complaining, rude, condescending pax and continued the ride. Yet this woman was completely out of line.

I've been in restaurants and bars where patrons were asked to leave because of their verbal abuse of the staff. I've worked in call centers, decades ago, where we were instructed to end the call if a customer was verbally abusive. This is similar to that.

She was not following the Community Guidelines. Some say continue the ride and take it. However, unless they were there and experienced the same thing, no one truly knows how they would react.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

I am so sorry this has happened to you and thank you for sharing. I have been driving as an interim means of support, but your story has lit the fire under my butt to fine tune my resume. If only we could sue the false accusers for defamation of character -- people would think twice if they were held accountable for their vindictive actions.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Invisible said:


> A few have mentioned the 3 strikes you're out rule. Some may say there could be warnings that the driver never knew of, but I don't know what the purpose would be to not notify drivers. Why would they alert me about the beer guy, and the wrong rider ride, but not any other reports? They never told me specifically what I was accused of.
> 
> And let me remind you:
> 
> ...


Teknoludgy kumpanee &#128580;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LoLo SF said:


> If only we could sue the false accusers for defamation of character -- people would think twice if they were held accountable for their vindictive actions.


Someday, I believe there will be some Class Actions Lawsuits against Uber for this. Uber also needs to be held accountable.

That's smart to do your resume. Good luck!



SushiGirl said:


> WOW!!! This is so scary.....This could be any of us!! I also have great reviews and a 4.96. I could be dropped if someone were to complain. So much for every story has two sides......


As I've written, I think this pax said something really bad. I don't think most pax are so vindictive, or I hope not.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Just asked 5 kids (maybe not minors, maybe minors) to exit and told them I will be cancelling their trip. _You are already giving me attitude and have a 4.48 rating. _On Black low ratings do not mean same as X passenger, could just be rider is from New York (drivers are brutal on ratings there lol).

What did app holder say, _Good we will be giving you 0 Stars then. _Me, _Okay thank you. _Since I Cancelled they can't Rate. Immediately sent message to Uber: _Five passengers and all were minors. - _They had ordered Black (4 passengers max) - common trick, they keep ordering until they get an SUV, because Black less expensive.

Other than the comment about 0 Stars, they were actually fairly civil (which I appreciate) no slamming my door or being aggressive. Rich kids in LA tend to order Black cars, because UberX usually will not take them if they are not clearly over 18.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Just asked 5 kids (maybe not minors, maybe minors) to exit and told them I will be cancelling their trip. _You are already giving me attitude and have a 4.48 rating. _On Black low ratings do not mean same as X passenger, could just be rider is from New York (drivers are brutal on ratings there lol).
> 
> What did app holder say, _Good we will be giving you 0 Stars then. _Me, _Okay thank you. _Since I Cancelled they can't Rate. Immediately sent message to Uber: _Five passengers and all were minors. - _They had ordered Black (4 passengers max) - common trick, they keep ordering until they get an SUV, because Black less expensive.
> 
> Other than the comment about 0 Stars, they were actually fairly civil (which I appreciate) no slamming my door or being aggressive. Rich kids in LA tend to order Black cars, because UberX usually will not take them if they are not clearly over 18.


Well played.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Invisible said:


> On Saturday, I received my deactivation message. I have read hundreds of deactivation stories since joining the site. I wasn't sure what to believe, whether it was fact or fiction.
> 
> I'm sure some of you will crucify me, as Uber did. But I'm posting this as a warning to full-time drivers, whom this is their source of income. Your livelihood is at risk, regardless of how good you think you are or how safe you believe you are.
> 
> ...


I drive off if it looks like they've got an attitude problem. Unfortunately, it sounds like it wasn't obvious until she was in your car and you had already accepted the trip. Driving for Uber is hands down the dumbest thing I've done so good luck finding yourself something that's actually worthwhile


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

After 5335 trips I’ve only had 1 complaint for impaired driving. I only drive Friday and Saturday and I’ve been driving for right at 5 years.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible,
Are you going to try fighting your way back?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Invisible, I'm sorry this happened to you. I love how they state "this was not a swift decision" while they do a one sided "investigation" basically just going off what the pax says. But the reality is they do not care , I don't think a dash cam would have made a difference unless she was claiming you raped her or brutally beat her , I've heard mixed answers as to if they will actually even review those.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Invisible that really sucks but a couple Ideas for you..

1. If you really like being out Driving everyday, then use Lyft and build your own client list and set your own rates using a Uber clone ..you have "regular" passengers that will start using your service instead of Lyfts,Ubers









2. Counseling &#8230;. get the hours you need to get certified through Group homes for disabled and at Retirement homes

Good Luck !


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> After 5335 trips I've only had 1 complaint for impaired driving. I only drive Friday and Saturday and I've been driving for right at 5 years.


Great for you. I never received an impaired driving complaint.



OldBay said:


> Invisible,
> Are you going to try fighting your way back?


No. I keep having to say this, but the hub said there's nothing that can be done. Once Safety Dept closes it, done is done.



Alltel77 said:


> Invisible, I'm sorry this happened to you. I love how they state "this was not a swift decision" while they do a one sided "investigation" basically just going off what the pax says. But the reality is they do not care , I don't think a dash cam would have made a difference unless she was claiming you raped her or brutally beat her , I've heard mixed answers as to if they will actually even review those.


Yea that was a good part about it not being a swift decision because my account was closed by the morning on a Sat when the hub is closed. But I also liked the part about how no process is 100% perfect. That's obvious!

I'm a woman so I'd doubt she'd claim I sexually assaulted her. I still think she claimed I bullied or threatened her.



dauction said:


> Invisible that really sucks but a couple Ideas for you..
> 
> 1. If you really like being out Driving everyday, then use Lyft and build your own client list and set your own rates using a Uber clone.


Thanks, Dauction. I have no intention of getting my 3,000 hours since I cannot work for free. My original plan, 15 years ago when I earned my master's, was to be an Academic Advisor. I didn't realize how competitive it was, and I was already working in Employment & Training.

And if I continue doing Lyft, it'll be minimally.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

How long did you drive Uber and how many trips. Something don’t sound right. You said you never had any impaired while driving complaints and if you’ve did this for any time at all you will get the lying pax that does something for a free ride. Maybe Uber just didn’t tell you people complained. I mean there’s got to be something to this or maybe Uber just had too many drivers in your area.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> How long did you drive Uber and how many trips. Something don't sound right. You said you never had any impaired while driving complaints and if you've did this for any time at all you will get the lying pax that does something for a free ride. Maybe Uber just didn't tell you people complained. I mean there's got to be something to this or maybe Uber just had too many drivers in your area.


You can check out my stats on the beginning of this thread. Some keep saying that the same as you. Yet some never bothered to read my story.

But I'll just say this, I had 1554 total Uber rides. As you know, not every pax rated. Yet I have AT LEAST 1000 5 star rides. So 64% of my TOTAL rides, including those who NEVER RATED gave me a 5.

I wasn't a prpblatoc driver. Instead of assuming I did something wrong, why not empathize with me?

Why is it easier for some drivers to blame other drivers instead of acknowledging Uber does as they want with no rhyme or reason.

I'm done responding. To those who think Uber won't deactivate with only one serious complaint, that's false. My situation exemplifies they will.

To those who answered kindly without judgement, THANK YOU!

Drivers need to stick together not bash each other.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I did empathize with you but really just thinking out loud. I know Uber does things like this but if they keep on there’s not gonna be any drivers.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m sorry but after reading another thread where a pax claim a driver discriminated against him, I’m just upset.

Some have hinted it’s because of my stats. Uber refused to hear my side. My stats had nothing to do with it. This vile and lying pax told them whatever she wanted and needed to to get revenge. She was the problem, not me!!!!!’ Her karma will come one day.

Today is the day for me to setup a Twitter and tweet every Uber executive, every senator and congressman in my area and my state DWD and get the word out more against false accusations, which lead to unjust deactivations with no proof.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm sorry but after reading another thread where a pax claim a driver discriminated against him, I'm just upset.
> 
> Some have hinted it's because of my stats. Uber refused to hear my side. My stats had nothing to do with it. This vile and lying pax told them whatever she wanted and needed to to get revenge. She was the problem, not me!!!!!' Her karma will come one day.
> 
> Today is the day for me to setup a Twitter and tweet every Uber executive, every senator and congressman in my area and my state DWD and get the word out more against false accusations, which lead to unjust deactivations with no proof.


I am 100% in your corner. I was not questioning your stats, only trying to figure out if there is a rhyme or reason.

ITT we learned that a crazy, vindictive pax can get you deactivated. Period. (Possibly the only recourse is to file a preemptive complaint with CS. Which doesn't help when you are unable to get through on the phone.)

I wasn't going to say it earlier, but the most challenging group of pax are "upper middle class" women. I think they are angry because they aren't "rich" and they are in a constant battle to attach themselves to the upper class. Its classic "kiss up, kick down" psychology. (BTW, 80% of upper middle class pax seem to be women, I think the men would rather drive their luxury car. Women would rather employ a "service" and expect driver to dance and sing.)


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm sorry but after reading another thread where a pax claim a driver discriminated against him, I'm just upset.
> 
> Some have hinted it's because of my stats. Uber refused to hear my side. My stats had nothing to do with it. This vile and lying pax told them whatever she wanted and needed to to get revenge. She was the problem, not me!!!!!' Her karma will come one day.
> 
> Today is the day for me to setup a Twitter and tweet every Uber executive, every senator and congressman in my area and my state DWD and get the word out more against false accusations, which lead to unjust deactivations with no proof.


I can tell this is eating away at you, now you know exactly how I felt during my 11 day fight to return to the platform. Then some of your own community(UP.net) turns on you. *There is NOTHING worse than being falsely accused of something you didn't do*. Karma will get that person, along with every other person that submits a false claim for a free $10 ride.
I hope one day you will be at peace and able to move on from this situation. ❤


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I am 100% in your corner. I was not questioning your stats, only trying to figure out if there is a rhyme or reason.
> 
> ITT we learned that a crazy, vindictive pax can get you deactivated. Period. (Possibly the only recourse is to file a preemptive complaint with CS. Which doesn't help when you are unable to get through on the phone.)
> 
> I wasn't going to say it earlier, but the most challenging group of pax are "upper middle class" women. I think they are angry because they aren't "rich" and they are in a constant battle to attach themselves to the upper class. Its classic "kiss up, kick down" psychology. (BTW, 80% of upper middle class pax seem to be women, I think the men would rather drive their luxury car. Women would rather employ a "service" and expect driver to dance and sing.)


I wasn't specifically referring to you. I've seen other threads where people referenced stats and through PM's.

Damn right I'm still pissed. I felt better this wknd, but then Monday morning came and it truly hit me. I had no place to go. I was used to working sooooooo many long hours and days with no time off. Then I read another thread that didn't help, the one I referenced above.

I'm a natural advocate and I'm definitely going to start advocating for driver rights. We have none. We either choose to accept, to forget it or to fight it.

I don't want to get into the whole women debate and upper mc. But my worst pax were those type of woman. I don't get it, but I'm thankful I don't act like them. Money or lack of it doesn't make character.



WNYuber said:


> I can tell this is eating away at you, now you know exactly how I felt during my 13 day fight to return to the platform. Then some of your own community(UP.net) turns on you. *There is NOTHING worse than being falsely accused of something you didn't do*. Karma will get that person, along with every other person that submits a false claim for a free $10 ride.
> I hope one day you will be at peace and able to move on from this situation. ❤


I don't think the community at UP turned on me. I think some just believe it could never happen. I still can't either. And I think many were very supportive.

I was falsely accused with Eats for stealing food, after I delivered 2500 orders. So I did understand how you felt. An attack on your character is tough. I never experienced the false allegations with DD, GH, Flex or even Lyft.

Uber created the pax/customer entitlement and have made the situation worse. They despise drivers, which is evident by how we're treated.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, I have two 1 Stars - one I earned proudly, for Ending Trip on a family of 4 after all of them yelled, NOOOOO!!!! at me as I was going to get on freeway. Then the 30 something daughter said, _If you don't like us yelling, you can pull over and Cancel and we will get another Uber. _I gladly obliged. : )

The other 1 Star was not quite as straight forward. I drive Black/SUV and occasionally would take an XL on DF mode, to save on deadmiles. The other 1 Star came from such a trip. Picked up a family of six, 20 miles outside of Los Angeles. Delivered them on their XL trip to East LA. Trip was good and when they went to get out, all they kept saying was, _We are so giving you five stars. _Which, I really don't care if they do. When in reality, what they did was give me a 1 Star and some lame complaint so they could get a Free Trip with Uber. I know this because after calling Uber and calmly speaking with the CS Rep, he told me it was the XL ride and they did in fact get a refund.

I also posted on here about a Cancel I did yesterday (all the while thinking about your plight), and ironically Uber replied to my message with them and said:

_As a result of your claim, we will be reaching out to this rider and further investigating this matter.

You've received a cancellation fee for your pickup attempt.

We appreciate you bringing this to our attention._

Not only did they give me the SUV $7.50 Cancel fee, they also showed on App as a Rider Cancel.

I tell you this, because Uber is changing in small, but significant ways, when it comes to passenger abuse of the system. If you still miss driving, see if you can reach a US based Uber Customer Service rep (done through escalating your issue). Most outsourced CS are required to read from a script and do not understand the situation/s as well.

ADD: If you have not already, see @WNYuber's post about his similar situation and winning result:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/exon...rn-to-the-platform.367293/page-8#post-5673863


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm a natural advocate and I'm definitely going to start advocating for driver rights. We have none. We either choose to accept, to forget it or to fight it.


That is noble, but I think you should 100% look out for yourself. Unless you can monetize being a driver advocate, this will only hurt you further.

We all end up here because we get "stuck" in some other part of our life. Will being a driver advocate help you get "unstuck"?

If I got deactivated on Uber, my actions would (frankly) depend on my financial situation. If I didn't have enough money to endure a prolonged job search (or go back to school, etc), I would do Lyft and delivery with a clear exit strategy. Drive just enough to pay the bills and use every remaining scrap of time to advance my career. (If I couldnt form a clear plan myself, I would talk to a therapist to get back on track.)

If covering my bills meant that I was driving/delivering FT, I would seriously consider cutting expenses, maybe even living out of car or moving in with family/friends.

When you are falsely accused of something, the tendency is to dig in and fight back. In this case you aren't dealing with a rational system, your success will be determined by how quickly you can let go.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> ADD: If you have not already, seen @WNYuber's post about his similar situation and winning result:


*FUN FACT: I actually reached out to the OP of this thread and tried to help her, but she declined.*
My Message to her from this past Thursday - "I'd love to talk to u about your deactivation on the phone if your willing to give me your number. I'm not a freak or crazy stalker and I'd never use the number again after this call. It's up to u..... "

I have since retracted the offer, I'm not gonna beg somebody to help them. &#128542;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> *FUN FACT: I actually reached out to the OP of this thread to try to help her, but she declined.*
> My Message to her on this past Thursday - "I'd love to talk to u about your deactivation on the phone if your willing to give me your number. I'm not a freak or crazy stalker and I'd never use the number again after this call. It's up to u..... "
> 
> I have since retracted the offer, I'm not gonna beg somebody to help them. &#128542;


Don't take it personal.

Especially for women on this site we need to be extra carefull about giving out our info.

I had a memeber reach out to me in PM addressing me by my first name. He found me. He wanted to know if I could work for him and his family, driving his kids. Most likely very legit. But scary how he reasearched and found my information.

In that same week someone on this site I was close to as friend asked me for my name and I told them sorry I can't. I told them about the encounter and I should protect my info. Well now that same guy got mad and snaps at me. I asked him recently what his issue is and he said it's because I didnt provide him my name. Not cool.

From an outside observer looking in you see the problem right?

It's not a issue with you. It's to protect ourselves.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Don't take it personal.
> 
> Especially for women on this site we need to be extra carefull about giving out our info.
> 
> ...


I don't blame her at all, I wouldn't give no freak my personal info. Just remember this world was built on good intentions and I was just trying to help. Like I said, the offer is no longer on the table.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I don't blame her at all, I wouldn't give no freak my personal info. Just remember this world was built on good intentions and I was just trying to help. Like I said, the offer is no longer on the table.


I understand. But again dont take it personal. Noone is calling anyone a freak. You know how highly I think if you.

Early on my naivete being new to a site like this I gave out my info more freely (I know I'm dumb). Well now some of the people that have my info are no longer my buddies. I wish I protected myself better.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Invisible said:


> On Saturday, I received my deactivation message. I have read hundreds of deactivation stories since joining the site. I wasn't sure what to believe, whether it was fact or fiction.
> 
> I'm sure some of you will crucify me, as Uber did. But I'm posting this as a warning to full-time drivers, whom this is their source of income. Your livelihood is at risk, regardless of how good you think you are or how safe you believe you are.
> 
> ...


When they say it is for "safety" they mean she accused you of trying to rape her. Get a lawyer.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

LoLo SF said:


> I am so sorry this has happened to you and thank you for sharing. I have been driving as an interim means of support, but your story has lit the fire under my butt to fine tune my resume. If only we could sue the false accusers for defamation of character -- people would think twice if they were held accountable for their vindictive actions.


You can, you just need proof. If she would have had a dash cam I am willing to bet she would have easily won a small claims suite against the pax.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> *FUN FACT: I actually reached out to the OP of this thread and tried to help her, but she declined.*
> My Message to her from this past Thursday - "I'd love to talk to u about your deactivation on the phone if your willing to give me your number. I'm not a freak or crazy stalker and I'd never use the number again after this call. It's up to u..... "
> 
> I have since retracted the offer, I'm not gonna beg somebody to help them. &#128542;


Dude. It's very poor form to post DMs.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

WNYuber said:


> *FUN FACT: I actually reached out to the OP of this thread and tried to help her, but she declined.*
> My Message to her from this past Thursday - "I'd love to talk to u about your deactivation on the phone if your willing to give me your number. I'm not a freak or crazy stalker and I'd never use the number again after this call. It's up to u..... "
> 
> I have since retracted the offer, I'm not gonna beg somebody to help them. &#128542;


they can just provide a Google Voice #. They don't even need to provide their real number.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> *
> Early on my naivete being new to a site like this I gave out my info more freely (I know I'm dumb). Well now some of the people that have my info are no longer my buddies. I wish I protected myself better.
> *


*

Lesson learned. Hopefully other posters benefit from your experience.

Here's the second potential problem with posting too much personal information on a PUBLIC forum. Lurkers. There are some very clever bad people online every day looking for any possible way to harass others or even do identity theft. *


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

goneubering said:


> *Lesson learned. Hopefully other posters benefit from your experience.
> 
> Here's the second potential problem with posting too much personal information on a PUBLIC forum. Lurkers. There are some very clever bad people online every day looking for any possible way to harass others or even do identity theft. :frown:*


I'm just use to facebook where I knew everyone or text or with foreign coworkers through our messaging tool at work. Besides that interactions are in person.

I've never used anything close to this where I am chatting with strangers daily. I almost treat it as chatting with acquaintances. It's kind of hard to wrap my head around sometimes &#129335;‍♀


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm just use to facebook where I knew everyone or text or with foreign coworkers through our messaging tool at work. Besides that interactions are in person.
> 
> I've never used anything close to this where I am chatting with strangers daily. I almost treat it as chatting with acquaintances. It's kind of hard to wrap my head around sometimes &#129335;‍♀


I still wish our old local forum was around for just that reason. I could post anything. Pics, address, phone number, everything was fair game as the entire board was on lock down from the outside world.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Don't take it personal.
> 
> Especially for women on this site we need to be extra carefull about giving out our info.
> 
> ...


How do you think he found out your name ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mbd said:


> How do you think he found out your name ?


I asked him and he told me my username and the bits of info on my profile page which I have since removed.

He said he works in IT so was able to find it faster then the norm. Then told me what info to remove.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I asked him and he told me my username and the bits of info on my profile page which I have since removed.
> 
> He said he works in IT so was able to find it faster then the norm. Then told me what info to remove.


Okay, so one of the moderators contacted you&#128513; IT was just a front,hehe&#128513;( Just kidding all you moderators)
Works in IT is a very good blanket answer.
IT= stalking in English,


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mbd said:


> Okay, so one of the moderators contacted you&#128513; IT was just a front,hehe&#128513;


No lol. He signed up as a new user on UP that day, found I worked his area, wanted a female to drive his kids, used my profile info and username to Google me and find my name and other info. Then messaged me in PM addressing me by my name. I reported it to mods but think he was legit just needing a driver. But I guess you still never know.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> No lol. He signed up as a new user on UP that day, found I worked his area, wanted a female to drive his kids, used my profile info and username to Google me and find my name and other info. Then messaged me in PM addressing me by my name. I reported it to mods but think he was legit just needing a driver. But I guess you still never know.


Was it Lissetti&#128540;
You have IAN ,who gives out his info, and nobody ever bothers him &#128513;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mbd said:


> Was it Lissetti&#128540;
> You have IAN ,who gives out his info, and nobody ever bothers him &#128513;


One word....

Boobs


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> One word....
> 
> Boobs


If
BOOBS
IS 1 WORD
WHY DID I PICTURE 2 ?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I almost treat it as chatting with acquaintances. It's kind of hard to wrap my head around sometimes &#129335;‍♀


You are chatting with acqaintances. But the whole world can listen.



WNYuber said:


> *FUN FACT: I actually reached out to the OP of this thread and tried to help her, but she declined.*
> My Message to her from this past Thursday - "I'd love to talk to u about your deactivation on the phone if your willing to give me your number. I'm not a freak or crazy stalker and I'd never use the number again after this call. It's up to u..... "
> 
> I have since retracted the offer, I'm not gonna beg somebody to help them. &#128542;


That is creepy. Looks like you are hitting on her for personal gain.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OldBay said:


> If I buy another car, I will also order a dash cam. I've been rolling the dice without one.


Having a dashcam is good even without rideshare. I had a woman rear end me when I stopped at a stop sign. On my way home from my regular job. Hard--almost totalled my car. No braking at all on her part. Probably using her phone.

Anyway, I don't know what she told her insurance but they really didn't want to pay or get me in a rental and were asking all sorts of question like how fast I braked, etc. (There was a STOP sign in a SUBDIVISION. I wasn't even driving fast and the woman would have run it had she not hit me).

I finally said "You should know I have a dashcam, front and rear, and it will show exactly what happened. I'll send you the footage if you want. By the way, my back is starting to hurt."

No more arguments.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> No lol. He signed up as a new user on UP that day, found I worked his area, wanted a female to drive his kids, used my profile info and username to Google me and find my name and other info. Then messaged me in PM addressing me by my name. I reported it to mods but think he was legit just needing a driver. But I guess you still never know.


Lonely heart. pervert, or scammer.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

lyft_rat said:


> You are chatting with acqaintances. But the whole world can listen.
> 
> 
> That is creepy. Looks like you are hitting on her for personal gain.


The fact he makes a point to say he's not a crazed stalker is a little worrisome....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I asked him and he told me my username and the bits of info on my profile page which I have since removed.
> 
> He said he works in IT so was able to find it faster then the norm. Then told me what info to remove.


Sounds legit since he kindly alerted you about what info to remove.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Sounds legit since he kindly alerted you about what info to remove.


It's really the horror stories I heard when i started at this site that scared me (rightfully) to tone down the personal information (although I'm still too open at times). I have people on this site messaging me when I give out too much, which is nice.



lyft_rat said:


> You are chatting with acqaintances. But the whole world can listen.


Sometimes it doesn't feel like there are others and more of just our community.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Sometimes it doesn't feel like there are others and more of just our community.


This isn't a chat room. When I look at who's logged on there's often 150 actual members here with another 650 people who aren't registered.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

goneubering said:


> This isn't a chat room. When I look at who's logged on there's often 150 actual members here with another 650 people who aren't registered.


When I find something better I'll leave. Any suggestions?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Right now.

*Total: 1,364 (members: 250, guests: 1,114)*


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> How do you think he found out your name ?


no doubt, google.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> One word....
> 
> Boobs


Men have them too, but for some reason they are not very appealing to most people. &#129325;

There is actually a common social context in which men can be victims of attention as well - I have regretted being in close personal contact with people after giving my number (including one passenger with a disability who I helped). Fortunately none of it was creepy or sexual but there is the additional risk of being taken advantage of for perceived "niceness" for people of any gender. The fix for this is cutting off contact at the first signs of overbearing behavior, unreasonable requests, or entitlement.

I don't think I am that much more averse to giving out my contact information to people I don't know well, but I do it with the awareness that I have to be in control of what I am willing to give people in time or attention. And it does mean being willing at any point to cut people off socially if necessary. That's something I can relate to with stalking victims even though I've never quite gotten to the point of being stalked.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> When I find something better I'll leave. Any suggestions?


Sorry. I don't know of anything else even close to this wild place.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Right now.
> 
> *Total: 1,364 (members: 250, guests: 1,114)*


That is just a reason to not reveal too much personal information, not a reason to not be social. Guests of the forum, if you know who I am shoot me an email at my real email address. I am friendly! &#128075;&#127996;


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Thanks, no I was stupid for no dash-cam. I didn't speak to a manager because support messages all said it's final and the hub said nothing can be done.
> 
> I can only share my story, so maybe it can help others. But NYE several Lyft pax asked if I did Uber to. When I told them my story, some gave nice pity tips.
> 
> This may be what I needed to get my career back. I have an MA in Counseling (need 3000 unpaid hours for licensing) and I worked professionally. So I have options besides McD's or Walmart; I hope. I just gave up on my career years ago when it was tough to find a job because of the after effects of the recession.


Sorry to hear it. I've always enjoyed your posts. I hope stop in once in a while to see how miserable we still are.
Lemons->Lemonade

Tell yourself Uber did you a favor and make it happen. Good luck with your new (old) career.



Invisible said:


> I'm sorry but after reading another thread where a pax claim a driver discriminated against him, I'm just upset.
> 
> Some have hinted it's because of my stats. Uber refused to hear my side. My stats had nothing to do with it. This vile and lying pax told them whatever she wanted and needed to to get revenge. She was the problem, not me!!!!!' Her karma will come one day.
> 
> Today is the day for me to setup a Twitter and tweet every Uber executive, every senator and congressman in my area and my state DWD and get the word out more against false accusations, which lead to unjust deactivations with no proof.


That's the way to do it.
A few years ago, the winter coat I bought my ex had a zipper go bad. It was from Lands End, a company I've always liked for their "no questions asked" customer service policy.

I told her to call. Long story short, they gave her the runaround.

Two tweets on the Lands End twitter feed was all it took. Customer service called HER to ask her where they could send her replacement parka.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Been thinking a lot since last night about how to avoid false accusations. 

Besides the regular dash cams, I would need another dual dashcam recording the two rear doors. Like maybe where the driver's armrest is, facing the two cams toward the left and right rear doors, to record the passengers after they open the door.

I also thought about installing an outdoor video surveillance system facing four ways, with the recorder in the trunk.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Been thinking a lot since last night about how to avoid false accusations.
> 
> Besides the regular dash cams, I would need another dual dashcam recording the two rear doors. Like maybe where the driver's armrest is, facing the two cams toward the left and right rear doors, to record the passengers after they open the door.
> 
> I also thought about installing an outdoor video surveillance system facing four ways, with the recorder in the trunk.


You are over-thinking this. My take is that if you need a cam you should not be driving.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Invisible said:


> On Saturday, I received my deactivation message. I have read hundreds of deactivation stories since joining the site. I wasn't sure what to believe, whether it was fact or fiction.
> 
> I'm sure some of you will crucify me, as Uber did. But I'm posting this as a warning to full-time drivers, whom this is their source of income. Your livelihood is at risk, regardless of how good you think you are or how safe you believe you are.
> 
> ...


Once pax are in we're expected to bend over, grab our ankles and hope for a 5 star review


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> You are over-thinking this. My take is that if you need a cam you should not be driving.


Bad take. A dash cam pays for itself in a single car crash, let alone all the other reasons rideshare drivers might want one. Dash cams are an incredibly cheap investment for how useful they are for people who drive more than a few thousand miles per year.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Truckers use these

VSYSTO Dash cam & Backup Camera Front/Rear/Sides 4 Channels Waterproof Lens for Truck/Trailer/Tractor DVR Camera Recording System with Dual Waterproof Infrared Night Vision Lens, 7.0'' Monitor https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YHKRLY3/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Was this on Water/Brady St.?


----------



## Garnished_Ham (Dec 28, 2019)

I decided to invest into a dash cam, which also records inside the cab. Sorry to hear about this


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Wow! I rarely make it down to the articles section. Of all the people for this to happen to. 

I was deactivated about two years ago on Uber. Support told me pax said the car smelled of alcohol and to wait and respond to an email. Figured I was done for. Email never came. Lyft was better back then so it was a couple weeks before I called. I was back on in an hour. 

I knew which pax it was. Rohit asked me how I knew. Cuz I picked them up at a church and they were the only sober person I picked up that night. The car probably did smell like alcohol. Support laughed and said stay on the line until you get the email and write what you just told me. And that was it. I got lucky. 

So now Im pretty careful to tell sober pax that they are unusual. 

I wonder if it made a difference that the pax said it was the car, not me?


----------



## PoorAssUberDriver (Jan 12, 2020)

lyft_rat said:


> Driving drunks at night is a nasty business. It seems the OP has an attitude of confrontation over avoidance. It is always better to finish a ride than to make a scene. Then don't make the same type of pickups again. Kicking out a pax mid-ride is asking for big trouble.


So true! I have been fortunate and only had a couple really bad pax. I just kept my mouth shut and got the ride over with. I actually had one guy vape marijuana in my car and chose to just roll down the window and ignore it rather than file a complaint.
"A nail sticking up, gets hammered down."


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Invisible said:


> On Saturday, I received my deactivation message. I have read hundreds of deactivation stories since joining the site. I wasn't sure what to believe, whether it was fact or fiction.
> 
> I'm sure some of you will crucify me, as Uber did. But I'm posting this as a warning to full-time drivers, whom this is their source of income. Your livelihood is at risk, regardless of how good you think you are or how safe you believe you are.
> 
> ...


In these situations, I do exactly like the customers. I pretend everything is fine, then I hit them with low stars. I would advise everyone to finish the ride unless you have been assaulted. YOU chose that ride and now YOU have to deal with it. Chalk it up to experience, finish it, rate them lowly and move on. The rules say all sorts of things that we can do if the pax is behaving badly. But Uber and Lyft will NEVER have our backs. They will always take the side of the customer. I had a customer fire up (don't think that's how they work) her Juul. I didn't ask her to stop, I just continued on with the ride. I did explain that she wasn't supposed to smoke in my car. She was cool otherwise and it wasn't stinky, so I didn't hit her with a low rating. I'm at 4.96 Diamond, with 2,585 trips in over 1 year and 1500 5-stars. I always get the dreaded hard breaking bull, but I drive in Houston. What can you do?



Another Uber Driver said:


> That actually is nothing new. The practice dates back to the mid 1960s, back when "feminism" was called "Women's Liberation". In fact, in the late 1960s or early 1970s, someone asked Joan Baez what she thought of "Women's Liberation". Her reply was "If I am carrying my guitar in one hand and my baby in my other arm, I am not going to yell at some guy who holds the stage door open for me." (or words similar).
> 
> Her then-husband, David Harris, was in jail for draft resistance, so, he was not available to open doors for her.


That comes from people not knowing what feminism is or means. It's like the women who want equal pay, but who say they aren't feminists. I'm a feminist and I've never yelled at any man who has opened a door for me. And that's because I know what feminism is. It's simply about equality everything else (opening doors, cooking/cleaning for your partner or family) is just bull meant to change the subject.


----------



## newell138 (Jan 1, 2016)

I have hired a 3rd party lawyer who drives around with me documenting every pax and transaction, this way I don't run into problems like this guy. No need for dash cams


----------



## Driveralp (Aug 25, 2019)

This job isn’t for uptight people. Sorry you got deactivated but a short trip or even a long trip I always aim to talk less and less let along with this kind of people. If you hadn’t say anything trying to explain things, probably this woman would think she (!) is the boss, you’d get your money and would not get deactivated.  In services businesses you have to play dumb once in a while lol I know that’s not easy


----------

